
Alexa: A dating bot for Facebook Messenger - tomikk
http://www.meetalexa.com/
======
randylubin
Branding it the same name as Amazon Echo's chat agent (also Alexa) seems like
trouble...

~~~
JonRB
And Amazon's other service, found at alexa.com

~~~
schoen
These, in turn, ultimately owe their name to the Library of Alexandria:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexa_Internet#Operations_and_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexa_Internet#Operations_and_history)

~~~
richdougherty
Which owes its name to Alexander the Great.

~~~
solipsism
Who in turn owes his name to Alexander II of Macedon.

~~~
gohrt
No, to Alexander I of Macedon.

Alexander II was Alexander (III) the Great's uncle.

~~~
solipsism
So what if he was his uncle? People are named after their uncles. Alexander II
ruled well before the birth of Alexander III (during the boyhood of his father
in fact) and would have been a perfectly logical namesake.

------
guelo
I really don't understand why chatting is supposed to be a better interface
for something like that. Tinder blew up because they innovated the simplest
possible UI. The UI here is broken, notice that after the second "like" the
user would have had to scroll up to like another one. Or they would have to
memorize some chat commands like "main menu" or "more women".

------
cellis
Misspelled "increase". Looks interesting though.

------
jonathankoren
So it's a menu system.

